# John Deere 6420 a good hay tractor?



## FarmerCline

I looked at a JD 6420 this past morning and it had 1,003 hours, 4wd, 640 loader, and a16 speed power quad transmission. It was a very comfortable tractor and seemed to be pretty much like new. I can get it for $60,000 which I think is a bit on the pricy side not to mention more than I would really like to spend. I do have a few concernes though...the biggest thing I can't get past is the electronic controlled things on this tractor, how reliable are they and down the road will it be a problem to rebuild. The electronic injection pump and the buttons that changes speed within each range are my biggest hang up. Also would this tractor be a good tractor to use in the hayfield pulling stuff like a square baler and a 9 foot haybine or would it be too much tractor for those implements. While I am buying a tractor I want to get something that will have enough hydraulic flow to run something like a bale bandit that ways if I would go that route in a few years I wouldn't have to change tractors again. That and a cab with good visibility is my main reason for going with a newer tractor.

How far back would I have to go to get less electronics and a metal hood and still have enough hydraulic capacity and a cab with good visibility? I had someone tell me that a 6410 had a metal hood and much less electronics, is that true? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## Hayman1

FarmerCline said:


> I looked at a JD 6420 this past morning and it had 1,003 hours, 4wd, 640 loader, and a16 speed power quad transmission. It was a very comfortable tractor and seemed to be pretty much like new. I can get it for $60,000 which I think is a bit on the pricy side not to mention more than I would really like to spend. I do have a few concernes though...the biggest thing I can't get past is the electronic controlled things on this tractor, how reliable are they and down the road will it be a problem to rebuild. The electronic injection pump and the buttons that changes speed within each range are my biggest hang up. Also would this tractor be a good tractor to use in the hayfield pulling stuff like a square baler and a 9 foot haybine or would it be too much tractor for those implements. While I am buying a tractor I want to get something that will have enough hydraulic flow to run something like a bale bandit that ways if I would go that route in a few years I wouldn't have to change tractors again. That and a cab with good visibility is my main reason for going with a newer tractor.
> 
> How far back would I have to go to get less electronics and a metal hood and still have enough hydraulic capacity and a cab with good visibility? I had someone tell me that a 6410 had a metal hood and much less electronics, is that true? Thanks, Hayden


Hayden-that is a good size for a hay tractor but I bought the 6100D which has about the same hp ranges but the only electronics is the power reverser. Like you I have heard too many bad news stories about the electronics reliability or lack thereof. I get a friend up the road to roll about 100 rolls a year. He has a 6430 with all the bells and whistles. A sensor went bad this year which told his tractor ther was inadequate fuel so he rolled 85 rolls in first gear. There was plenty of fuel, fuel pressure etc but the tractor listened tothe sensor instead of the operator- very frustrating. Look at the d line-I don't know if they still have the 9spd or they may have upgraded the trans. If you want to run a hydraulic motor you need to get the deluxe 3valve remotes as they can be run in continuous mode where the 2 valve std can not


----------



## wildcat

FarmerCline, I have a 6420 fwd with a loader and the 16 speed transmission. It has around 3,000 hours and I haven't had any problems with the electronics. To me it is the perfect size for any hay operation. I pull a 11'6" Moco without any problem but you can also rake, ted, and bale all with one tractor. The hydralic capacity is more than adequate and it's preformed perfect for me. If I start having electrical problems I guess my opinion would change but I would buy another just like it today.


----------



## Teslan

FarmerCline said:


> I looked at a JD 6420 this past morning and it had 1,003 hours, 4wd, 640 loader, and a16 speed power quad transmission. It was a very comfortable tractor and seemed to be pretty much like new. I can get it for $60,000 which I think is a bit on the pricy side not to mention more than I would really like to spend. I do have a few concernes though...the biggest thing I can't get past is the electronic controlled things on this tractor, how reliable are they and down the road will it be a problem to rebuild. The electronic injection pump and the buttons that changes speed within each range are my biggest hang up. Also would this tractor be a good tractor to use in the hayfield pulling stuff like a square baler and a 9 foot haybine or would it be too much tractor for those implements. While I am buying a tractor I want to get something that will have enough hydraulic flow to run something like a bale bandit that ways if I would go that route in a few years I wouldn't have to change tractors again. That and a cab with good visibility is my main reason for going with a newer tractor.
> 
> How far back would I have to go to get less electronics and a metal hood and still have enough hydraulic capacity and a cab with good visibility? I had someone tell me that a 6410 had a metal hood and much less electronics, is that true? Thanks, Hayden


According to the 6420's that are for sale with loaders on tractorhouse that $60k is a good deal for the hours it has. If you want it you better get it because I suspect it will be gone.


----------



## Vol

Some of the 6420's can operate a bale bandit/baron. Cannot recall but the hydraulic capacity to do so was a option I am thinking. Tractordata.com is down and I remember seeing the option listed on their site in the 6420 data. I would definitely find out if it had the hydraulic capacity to operate the square bundlers. 
Devildawg has a 6420 he uses with his bale bandit......he would know about the hydraulic capacity option.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline

Hayman1 said:


> Hayden-that is a good size for a hay tractor but I bought the 6100D which has about the same hp ranges but the only electronics is the power reverser. Like you I have heard too many bad news stories about the electronics reliability or lack thereof. I get a friend up the road to roll about 100 rolls a year. He has a 6430 with all the bells and whistles. A sensor went bad this year which told his tractor ther was inadequate fuel so he rolled 85 rolls in first gear. There was plenty of fuel, fuel pressure etc but the tractor listened tothe sensor instead of the operator- very frustrating. Look at the d line-I don't know if they still have the 9spd or they may have upgraded the trans. If you want to run a hydraulic motor you need to get the deluxe 3valve remotes as they can be run in continuous mode where the 2 valve std can not


 The problem with the 6100d is I was told it was an open center hydraulic system and I need a closed center hydraulic system with a minimum of 20 gpm of hydraulic flow. I wish tractor data wasn't down so I could look it up real quick....it may not be wise to trust the information of the dealer who is trying to sell me the 6420. If it wasn't for the hydraulic capacity I would be all for something like a 6100d because of less electronics.


----------



## FarmerCline

Vol said:


> Some of the 6420's can operate a bale bandit/baron. Cannot recall but the hydraulic capacity to do so was a option I am thinking. Tractordata.com is down and I remember seeing the option listed on their site in the 6420 data. I would definitely find out if it had the hydraulic capacity to operate the square bundlers.
> Devildawg has a 6420 he uses with his bale bandit......he would know about the hydraulic capacity option.
> Regards, Mike


 I asked the dealer yesterday and he said all the 6420's had 25 gpm hydraulic flow....he said it did not become an extra option until the 6430....but then again maybe I shouldn't trust a dealers information who is trying to sell me something.


----------



## Vol

Probably so.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby

6420 is a good tractor and you'd be happy with it.


----------



## Colby

I'm not so sure all the 6420's come with that big pump


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Farmer Cline, The 6420 tractors are excellent hay tractors. I run all 6430 premium to get the 29 gpm flows. I have had 0 problems with mine and they run almost everyday. I have friends that have 6420's and they love em. They are always trying to find another one. I am looking at a 6420 high crop at the moment with front 3 point and pto that is a lot cheaper but that is a bastard tractor for around here. It is a veggie special and came from the eastern shore. I want it to pull my sprayer so as not to run over as many of my crops. Deal in progress. MIke


----------



## FarmerCline

Colby said:


> I'm not so sure all the 6420's come with that big pump


 There any way if I can tell that it has the pump with the capacity I need besides taking the dealer that is selling it word for it? I just don't hardly trust dealers anymore...I know some of them are honest but I have been burned one time too many to trust them anymore.


----------



## 6125

When I bought my 6410 I was told it had the larger GPM pump option, but I've never verified it. If there was an option available on those, I'd think they were also available for the 20 series as well?


----------



## FarmerCline

6125 said:


> When I bought my 6410 I was told it had the larger GPM pump option, but I've never verified it. If there was an option available on those, I'd think they were also available for the 20 series as well?


 How much less electronics does the 6410 have then a 6420? I have been told that it has a mechanical controlled injection pump and transmission controls. Also does the 6410 have a metal hood?


----------



## Grateful11

Just for a price comparison:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?bcatid=464&DidSearch=1&EID=1&LP=TH&ETID=1&Manu=JOHN+DEERE&Mdltxt=6420&mdlx=Contains&DisplayExtraTHOSpecs=1&CTRY=usa&SO=2&btnSearch=Search


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Farmer Cline, go to tractordata.com and look at the 6420. It will give you the hydraulic flow there. My Internet is slow tonite


----------



## FarmerCline

Well it looks like tractor data is finally somewhat working again. Strangely I could view the 6420 and 6410 tractors but the 6430 would not come up. It looks like according to tractor data the 6420 has 25 gpm hydraulic flow which is enough. In the future if I would run a bale bandit or baron I need at least 20 gpm but 25 gpm is recommended.


----------

